# New to me powermax 826oe



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

It wasn't what I was looking for, but summer deals sometimes make it hard to say no.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

. 
Nice find

I do wonder how the crooked model/serial sticker gets through the QA people. 

The sticker is crooked on my Snowmaster as well so it must not be a big deal inside the plant. 

HEY TORO: it looks really sloppy! 



.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

tdipaul I know what you mean on the sticker, it's the old " You had one job to do, couldn't ya get it on a little straighter?" Oh well....


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

yes my point exactly. Its a very small detail but an important one in the eyes of the customer

I bought a car once and they put their dealer sticker on crooked too. Made them take it off

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1. there BROTHER GIBBS.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Please, an opinion on keeping this machine. Do I try and flip it and buy a powershift, or will I be happier in the long run if keep it. I'm into this thing for $150. It's probably overkill for my driveways. I use a 2 stage once a year...maybe. Will an 824 powershift outperform this thing? Thanks


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

If its already overkill I'd keep it as it doesn't owe you much. Spray the entire machine with WD40 and then wipe down the bucket, impeller housing, chute, handle assembly and controls and she'll look like brand new!

Unless you have a line on a mint P-S for <$150, flipping this 2015 machine would be a downgrade IMO. 



.


----------

